# +p ammo



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

Can you shoot +p ammo in P99? Does anyone know what Walther recommends?
Didn't see anything in the manual.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There was a huge discussion recently on another board. I think its acceptable - but once again, all companies say it can accelerate wear of the firearm. Everyone says that.

I think I've seen some people state that they fired a few, and that was enough. The +p stuff kicks...

If U wanna try a few, it should be fine...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Is the Walther P99 covered by Smith & Wesson's customer service and warranty? If so, I wouldn't be too worried about wear on the pistol. Any modern quality pistol should be able to handle a steady diet of +P's. I wouldn't think that the P99 would be an exception. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. That being said, my "old" S&W 39-2 does fine with +P. I couldn't imagine a "new" pistol not being able to handle it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Why do so many people load their 9mm's with +P? The 9mm is fast enough to provide enough penetration to reach vital organs so the extra energy of +p is just wasted, and adds to recoil. Is there something that I am missing?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Why do so many people load their 9mm's with +P? The 9mm is fast enough to provide enough penetration to reach vital organs so the extra energy of +p is just wasted, and adds to recoil. Is there something that I am missing?


I agree....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Why do so many people load their 9mm's with +P? The 9mm is fast enough to provide enough penetration to reach vital organs so the extra energy of +p is just wasted, and adds to recoil. Is there something that I am missing?


 Your got it right Gunut. I have shot +p ammo and I don't see the need for it in my guns. Standard ammo and shot placement will get the job done. I am not shooting through car doors and such.:smt033


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Is the Walther P99 covered by Smith & Wesson's customer service and warranty? If so, I wouldn't be too worried about wear on the pistol. Any modern quality pistol should be able to handle a steady diet of +P's. I wouldn't think that the P99 would be an exception. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. That being said, my "old" S&W 39-2 does fine with +P. I couldn't imagine a "new" pistol not being able to handle it.


I checked with Walther and was told that the answer is no. It is covered by Walther's one year warrenty.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, some other guy, I think it was on Glocktalk, stated that he checked w/ Walther and was told yes. I quoted exactly what they said too....


Who knows....

Personally, it doesn't matter to me...


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

gunut...I agree with you on the ballistics of a 9mm, The reason I was asking was I found a really good deal on some 9mm +p frangible ammo.

So the basis of my question was for financial purposes not ballistics.

Since I have a range at my home frangible ammo works good for me.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

merc308 said:


> gunut...I agree with you on the ballistics of a 9mm, The reason I was asking was I found a really good deal on some 9mm +p frangible ammo.
> 
> So the basis of my question was for financial purposes not ballistics.
> 
> Since I have a range at my home frangible ammo works good for me.


Oh i c. Who is the ammo made by?


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

It's made by winchester


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*+P?*

Does anyone make "+P" ammo for .380 (AKA 9mm short?)


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Why do so many people load their 9mm's with +P? The 9mm is fast enough to provide enough penetration to reach vital organs so the extra energy of +p is just wasted, and adds to recoil. Is there something that I am missing?


It's one of those things. If you have a 300 horsepower stock motor, somebody is going to slap a supercharger on it. Sure, the motor's fine as it is.

But now it's BETTER. Never mind the car will probably blow up after awhile.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Spenser said:


> It's one of those things. If you have a 300 horsepower stock motor, somebody is going to slap a supercharger on it. Sure, the motor's fine as it is.
> 
> But now it's BETTER. Never mind the car will probably blow up after awhile.


Interestingly true... haha:smt082


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

IMHO, I would not use +p ammo in the P99 or any firearm for that matter. Plenty of good standard pressure loads are available. Why subject a good firearm to un-needless wear-and-tear?


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

Alright, after reading this thread I have to chuckle a little bit at some of the comments here.

Here's some simple facts for some of you to ponder.

First, if you have bought any 9mm NATO ammo, you are shooting ammo with +p pressures.


Second, when purchasing frangible ammo these days, you will most likely notice that a good portion of those products are +p. Why you ask? It's simple.
Using a lighter grain frangible bullet, you have to propel it much faster to get
good energy levels at the target.

As for uses for +p ammo. All I can say is that if there wasn't a market for it, then Federal,Winchester,Cor-Bon,Hornady and Remington would not be spending the money to manufacture and market it.

As for the wear and tear on your gun. A gun is a mechanical tool. If something wears out you replace it. It amazes me sometimes how people will baby their firearms like it is something that can't be repaired and treat their cars and boats like crap because there's a repair shop on every corner.


and to Baldy.. while you may not be shooting through car doors there are some of us who carry a weapon on the job everyday that may on occasion have to shoot through car doors or windshields. If having that capability helps you save a life,maybe even your own, then you'll always want that thereafter.

That being said Gunut is right about increased recoil etc. And I for one would never advocate that a certain round makes up for poor marksmanship, it simply doesn't. But recoil is something that can be managed by practice.

The simple fact is that +p ammo is able to perform some functions that standard ammo is not. And while you yourselves may not see a reason for it doesn not mean the reason for it does not exist.

I equate some of these comments as to the guy that says he doesn't need a watch because time is not important, yet continuously asks people for the time.


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

FYI

I received an email today from a Mr. Frank Branchesi of Smith and Wesson support in answer to an email I wrote to Customer Support on the Walther USA
site. His answer was yes, the Walther 9mm QA could use +p ammo.


ps He didn't make any silly judgements about why I would want to use +p ammo either:yawinkle:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

touché


----------

